Ask HN: Would a $10B prize accelerate development of a COVID19 vaccine? - drenginian
======
kelh
No, it wouldn’t be worth it.

------
jlelonm
I have zero credibility to make this statement, but:

I feel like we might run into a Mythical Man Month dilemma if we toss TONS of
money at it.

------
rolph
give me some up front and it will for sure.

considering the nobel prize is about $1 million and all due prestiges, im sure
it would

------
ShorsHammer
From a layman's perspective: No not at all. Companies around the world are
rushing full steam ahead to build one, you simply can't release medicines that
quickly in the developed world.

They had multiple Zika vaccines completed within months of the outbreak years
ago, most look incredibly promising and seem to work. Not a single one has
been approved for clinical use yet and will likely be another year or two
before it hits the market.

~~~
allears
Not only is the process complicated to get to release, but scaling up
manufacturing isn't trivial either. Just because a woman can make a baby in
nine months doesn't mean nine women can make a baby in one month.

